# New Fox Fury coming...........



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Just order the new FX7 Fox Fury, I cant wait for the weekend!







O crud, i hope it makes it here by thin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im excited!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats!! Did you ask for 2nd day air service?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

No but i did get the 3 day! I knew id be working all week. But im heade out in the morning to do some hand calling!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SMY---Good buy ---you'll like your fox pro____SB*


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

found a smokin deal on a Fury and i couldn't pass it up.....i've already had it out!!!! it's awesome! took it out for Coyotes in the morning and then later that morning cleaned up on the crows with it too!!! it's was great! great addition to the back pack!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey jriggs, welcome to the site! We've got a simple rule around here about show and tell. If you're gonna tell, we need the SHOW! 









Anyway, Glad to have another experience hunter join the pack. Best guys in the hunting community call PT home. Welcome.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes Welcome to the Site, Enjoy!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey what was the price of the FX7 ?

And welcome to the site jriggs, hope you like it ask alot of questions here cause alot of people here (not me







) know what they are talking about when it comes to predator hunting.


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

gotcha...pics....check! i'll get some pics up soon









and yes...oh i'll be picking peoples brains like it's goin out of style....i'm always asking for advice...just don't laugh at my stupid questions HAHAHAHA


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

jriggs said:


> gotcha...pics....check! i'll get some pics up soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only stupid question is the one you dont ask


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

jriggs said:


> gotcha...pics....check! i'll get some pics up soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT to hear it. Some of us are a little less literate than others and need pictures to help us read.

Actually, the truth is we're all so drawn to eye candy good pics have become like a drug on this site.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ebbs you have that right !


----------



## jriggs (Jan 3, 2011)

well well well......i'll make sure to start some more threads with good pics









first fox with my bow from last year....he now rests on the wall in my office at work


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Great picture of the fox. I guess ive gotta start putting more (or more than one) picture up.


----------

